# Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen



## chrissi020365 (30. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!!!! 
Ich heiße Christine,bin verheiratet und wir haben zwei schon große Töchter(zu sagen erwachsen wäre übertrieben:beeten: )
Ausserdem haben wir nen halben Zoo...3 Pferde,3 Hunde,1 Katze nun nur noch 1 Kaninchen 1 Hamster ein Aquarium und einen Pool aus dem wir nun einen Teich gemacht haben....
Angefangen haben wir mit einer Teichwanne ca.3000 Liter und 3 Kois und 10 Goldis.....1 Jahr später platzte der Teich aus allen Nähten,die Koi wuchsen ohne Ende, also noch eine Schale gekauft und Koi und Goldis getrennt... 
Das gefiel unseren kleinen wohl gut, und sie meinten sie müßten sich unbedingt vermehren,bei den 3 Kois waren nun ungefähr 15 Koi und bei den Goldis ca. 70...
Was tun?
So, erstmal Goldis in der Nachbarschaft verteilt und Koi an den Mann gebracht...
und im letzten Sommer hatte ich die __ Nase voll, wir haben einen Pool in den kein Mensch geht, 25m³....ein paar kleine rausgefischt, und ab in den Pool...
Mann, das war ne Party....die freuten sich unendlich über den Platz...
kurz darauf waren alle darin, und die fühlen sich wohl wie nichts,
sie wachsen und gedeien wie verrückt....und wir sind auch glücklich...
nun versuchen wir noch unsere Goldis an den Mann/äh Frau zu bringen, aber die Lumpen lassen sich nicht fangen,  auf alle Fälle fühlen sie sich wohl, das ist die Hauptsache, und unsere Pumpen leisten Schwerstarbeit....


----------



## zoe (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Christine  

Ihr habt einen Pool zum Teich gemacht?  
Und das "sagst" du hier so ohne Bilder einzustellen?  
Also ich bin jetzt quasi kurz vorm platzen vor Neugier  
Es wär toll wenn du vielleicht noch 2-20 nachreichen könntest  

Ach da war ja noch was: herzlich willkommen  

liebe grüße
zoe


----------



## Thorsten (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Moin Christine,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns.

Stelle doch mal ein paar Bilder ein, bitte!


----------



## Armin501 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Christine sei Willkommen

du hast uns alle neugierig gemacht, also wenn du nicht willst,
dass einige hier platzen, dann solltest du schleunigst Bilder
sehen lassen.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Thomas_H (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Christine,
da schließ ici mich doch glatt an und winke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ein herzliches willkommen.

Ich hab mich für die Bilder jetzt gleich schon mal umgezogen


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*



			
				chrissi020365 schrieb:
			
		

> .... einen Pool aus dem wir nun einen Teich gemacht haben....



Das klingt wirklich mächtig interessant. Wir haben lange Zeit damit verbracht zu überlegen, wie wir aus unserem alten Teich einen Pool (Schwimmteich) machen können .... mussten aber leider etwas frustriert feststellen, dass man das Grundstück nicht dehnen kann  

Bilder von dem "Fisch-Teich-Pool" wären schon toll .....

Viel Spass hier im Forum und natürlich: _herzlich Willkommen_.


----------



## chrissi020365 (30. Juni 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo ihr lieben morgen soll es mal nicht regnen, da mache ich mal ein paar Fotos und stelle (falls ich mich nicht zu blöd anstelle) hier ein....
wird aber nun zum Sommer noch einiges gemacht...


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Christine,

na dann auch von mir noch: Willkommen im Forum!
Und wenn Du Bilder einstellen willst, dann lies Dich mal hier fix durch.


----------



## Juleli (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

na da bin ich auch gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen ...


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Ich auch


----------



## chrissi020365 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

 Wie zur Hölle bekomme ich hier Bilder rein?????


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Lies meinen Beitrag weiter vorn und klick auf das "hier" darin.


----------



## chrissi020365 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

So ich hoffe mit den Bildern hat geklappt, DANKE ANETTE!!!! 
Meine lieben fühlen sich sichtlich wohl,

Anhang anzeigen Bild 033.bmp
Das ist unser Karl, ein Yamabuki
Anhang anzeigen Bild 035.bmp
Das ist ein Sanke und ein Ginrin Platinum
Anhang anzeigen Bild 040.bmp
schöne nette und zahme Koi
Anhang anzeigen Bild 059.bmp
einmal austoben im"POOL"
Anhang anzeigen Bild 067.bmp
Nochmal unsere vefressenen.

Wenn der "Pool" richtig fertig ist mache ich noch ein paar Bilder,


----------



## chrissi020365 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

 könnt ihr die Bilder sehen?
Ich nämlich nicht...


----------



## Armin501 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Wir meinten eher Fotos von deinem Pool, wie er dann
Fischteich geworden ist, und nicht Fischlis!!!

Gruß Armin


----------



## chrissi020365 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

das sieht noch nicht wirklich schön aus....und leider durch den vielen REGEN noch mächtig grün, wird aber schnell wieder dann bekommt ihr nen besseres zu sehen, so ist das nicht schön anzusehen...

Hoffe ihr könnt das sehen.
Anhang anzeigen Bild 018.bmp

Anhang anzeigen Bild 019.bmp

Anhang anzeigen Bild 020.bmp


----------



## Dodi (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Christine!

Sag mal, hast Du keine andere Möglichkeit bzw. kein anderes Programm, z. B. ACDSee o. ä., als Bilder in "Paint" hier hochzuladen?

Die sind sooo klein, daß man fast nichts erkennen kann. 

Besser wäre vielleicht auch als .jpg-Datei, die können dann ruhig so 800x600 Pixel haben.


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

 

Was machst du denn da?


----------



## chrissi020365 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

 also versuche ich es nochmal

hoffentlich klappt es nun

bekomme ich nicht hin...HEUUUUUL


----------



## zoe (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Cristine, erstmal dankeschön das du dir überhaupt die Mühe machst uns mit Bilder zu versogen , dass mit der Größe bekommst du auch noch hin. 

Das ist also so ein rund- aufstell Pool, nich schlecht  .
Meine Eltern hatten auch mal so ein Teil, was man auf deinen Bildern leider nicht sieht ist ob ihr ihn komplett, zur hälfte oder überhaupt nicht eingegraben habt. 

Der Gedanke kam mir nur so weil diese Pools doch nicht sooooooo dolle stabile Wände haben, gerade wenn man an die Kraft von Eis denkt. 
Aber ansonsten find ich den Fisch- Pool erstmal rockig  

liebe grüße 
zoe


----------



## Annett (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Hallo Christine,

entweder hast Du zum Umwandeln sowas wie Paintshop auf dem Rechner, oder Du lädst Dir mal dieses Programm herunter.
Ist Freeware und kinderleicht zu bedienen... am besten erst im .jpg umwandeln und dann auf 600x800 verkleinern.
Du schaffst das - haben bisher 99% der User hier gepackt!


----------



## chrissi020365 (1. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*



			
				zoe schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cristine, erstmal dankeschön das du dir überhaupt die Mühe machst uns mit Bilder zu versogen , dass mit der Größe bekommst du auch noch hin.
> 
> Das ist also so ein rund- aufstell Pool, nich schlecht  .
> Meine Eltern hatten auch mal so ein Teil, was man auf deinen Bildern leider nicht sieht ist ob ihr ihn komplett, zur hälfte oder überhaupt nicht eingegraben habt.
> ...



Hallo, also der Pool ist komplett eingebuddelt, bis auf ca 10 cm die schauen raus,
habe rund herum erstmal mit Bambus gearbeitet, da sieht man das nicht mehr so doll.
diese Woche noch wird unsere neue Filteranlage fertig sein,
erst ein Vortex dann noch drei Fässer und zur Krönung nehmen wir wieder einen von unseren Kunststoffteichen wieder in Betrieb in den dann die ganzen Pflanzen die wir nun merkwürdig rundherum um den Teich verteilt haben Platz finden werden, und als Pflanzenfilter noch zusätzlich dienen wird.
Den Teich ähh Pool haben wir schon Jahre vorher immer voll gelassen,da ist noch nichts dran, war irgendwann mal sehr teuer und hat eine sehr stabile Plane...
ich hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen.


----------



## chrissi020365 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

angenommen er würde mal "
PLATZEN"
Wir haben mitgedacht 
Wir haben zwei große Becken die wir schnell voll haben in denen wir die Fische retten können, 
außerdem wäre ja gerade das die Gelegenheit unseren Traum vom richtigen Teich zu erfüllen 
Das Loch ist ja schon 1,40m tief.
geht doch schon mal, der Rest ist schnell gemacht 
und Folie für nen Notfall haben wir auch schon da....


----------



## chrissi020365 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

 ich glaube nun weiß ich wie es geht, könnt ihr die Bilder besser sehen?
ich denke ich kann  nicht eher schlafen
bis ich das endlich hintereinander hab...
Danke Annette


----------



## chrissi020365 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

jaaaaaaaaaa endlich


----------



## chrissi020365 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

da ich das ja nun kann bekommt ihr auch nochmal nen paar meiner Koi zu sehen... 
Anhang anzeigen 14330

mein Yamabuki

Anhang anzeigen 14331

mein großer Sanke in Orange und mein Gin Rin Platinum

Anhang anzeigen 14332

echte Japaner unter sich,
nur Namenlos, aber ich finde sie wunderschön

Anhang anzeigen 14333
einmal beim schwimmen

Anhang anzeigen 14334
hier nochmal.... 
Ich dachte schon ich bin blöd, lol bin ich aber nicht


----------



## chrissi020365 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

 wisoooooooo ist das nun wieder so???????


----------



## Annett (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Ja dann will ich mich auch mal vorstellen*

Moin,

also entweder hast Du zum Schreiben ein anderes Fenster verwendet, als das, wo die Bilder hochgeladen wurden oder ich weiß es auch nicht... es sind jedenfalls keine Anhänge da.
Daher kann auch ich nicht weiterhelfen.
Lad die Bilder einfach noch mal in Ruhe neu hoch. Das wird schon.
Ich kann Dir auch die oberen Beiträge rausnehmen, wenn Du es eh nochmal neu einstellst.


----------

